# taurus tracker



## twigzz88 (Apr 16, 2011)

hey everyone as you may know i new to the sight. but i have a few questions for you. early this morning i bought a taurus 627 tracker in 357 magnum. its a pretty sweet shooter when it wants to. My problem is the cylinder acts like it doesnt want to turn. Which im thinking is some how caused by the 357-38 caliber casings. when the sylinder is empty it will cycle beautifully every time, but when you put either shell in it almost acts like the lips on the casings are rubbing against the back wall of the revolver? is just because i went the cheaper route with ammo? 20 bucks for a box of 50, or is it something im going to have to send back to taurus?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See my reply at: http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/27309-taurus-tracker.html

Generally, you shouldn't place the same exact post in more than one area of the forum.
Don't worry: Your one post will be seen and answered.


----------



## twigzz88 (Apr 16, 2011)

yup, i looked and saw the taurus forum then realized that there was a general revolver forum, and jsut never dleted one or the other


----------

